# Seam between Kerdi board and drywall



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm installing Kerdi board in a shower and it will butt up against drywall. I was wondering what I should use in between the drywall and board. Should I tape and mud it or just caulk the seam? I'll be tiling the kerdi and then just painting the drywall. Thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Generally your finish tile, whether bull nose or Kerdi strip will overlap onto the sheetrock, forming a seam of its own. If you plan on finishing the crack, tape and mud it like any other sheetrock joint, and bring your tile as close as possible to that seam.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

joeg679 said:


> I'm installing Kerdi board in a shower and it will butt up against drywall. I was wondering what I should use in between the drywall and board. Should I tape and mud it or just caulk the seam? I'll be tiling the kerdi and then just painting the drywall. Thanks


I would probably use the kerdi band and install it as directed by Schluter. Make sure the joint is over a stud.


----------

